# Conibear trap setting tool



## Finnishfur (Sep 4, 2012)

I saw this trap setting tool on youtube video

The video is named "two beavers in one trap"

This tool enables you to set 330 trap by your self

The question is: where I can buy these?

Thanks.


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.minntrapprod.com/catalog/pro ... ts_id=4532

Definitely worth the money. Best trapping investment I've ever made.


----------



## Finnishfur (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks! Gotta have this!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i agree, they are worth the money. I've got 3 of them.

xdeano


----------

